# Duyuru > Gündem >  Hayali bırakın, gerçeğe bakın...

## bozok

*Hayali bırakın, gerçeğe bakın...*

Hasan PULUR / 02.08.2007

NE güzel şarkıdır: 

*"Hayal içinde akıp geçti ömrü derbederim Bakıp bakıp da o maziye şimdi ah ederim."*
Hem de nasıl, hem de nasıl?
Hem hayal ediyorsunuz, her duyduğumuzu da hayal hazinesinde gerçekmiş gibi kabul ediyorsunuz.
* * *
MESELA, Genelkurmay Başkan'ımız Sayın Orgeneral Büyükanıt'ın iki gün önce, *"Biz lafımızın arkasında hep dururuz, dediklerimizden caymayız!"*  lafı, kim bilir çoğumuzu hayal hanemizde, nerelere götürmüştür?
Sayın Orgeneral, cumhurbaşkanı adayını tanımlarken şöyle demişti:
*"Laik, demokratik ve sosyal hukuk devleti idealine, devletin üniter yapısına bağlı, ama sözde değil, özde bağlı bir adam."*
* * *
EN hazin olanı da nedir bilir misiniz?
Seçimlerden sonra Avrupa Konseyi üyesi Fattini'nin *"Türkiye'deki laik azınlık korunmalıdır, güvence altına alınmalıdır"*  demeye gelen lafları...
Ağırınıza gitse bile gerçek payı yok mu?
*"Nereden nereye kaldık ey gazi hünkar
Eşek dizdar oldu, katır hükümdar"*  demeyin...
* * *
EĞER, emekli Yargıtay Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, 367 sayısını hatırlamasaydı, siz görürdünüz, *"sözde değil, özde laik cumhurbaşkanını..."** * *

*HAYAL etmek hem zordur hem de kolay!*

*şimdi siz Zafer üskül'ün*  * "Anayasa'dan milliyetçilik ve Atatürkçülük çıkarılsın!"*  *lafını durup dururken, hoşluk olsun diye, laf ola beri gele söylediğini hayal eder misiniz?*
Hiç öyle şey olur mu?

Belki zamanlamasında hata vardır, o kadar...

Baksanıza kendi gazeteleri bile "*Canım, şimdi sırası mıydı?"*  diye başlık attı.
Elbette değil!
Terazi var, tartı var.
Her bir işin vakti var.
Zafer üskül gibileri durup dururken o partiye alınmadı.
* * *
DEMOKRATİK Toplum Partisi'nin bağımsız milletvekilleri Meclis'e gelip form doldururlarken *"bildikleri yabancı dil"* ya da *"yabancı dil"* bölümüne *"Türkçe"* yazmışlar...

Vay efendim nasıl yazarlarmış?

Niye yazmasınlar, adamın anadili Kürtçeyse, Türkçe ona yabancı dil olmaz mı?
Efendim devletin resmi dili Türkçeymiş. Olsun, onun da anadili Kürtçe....
* * *
YA Meclis kürsüsünde edeceği yemin:

"*Devletin varlığı ve bağımsızlığını, vatanın ve milletin bölünmez bütünlüğünü koruyacağıma, Atatürk ilke ve inkılaplarına bağlı kalacağıma, Büyük Türk Milleti önünde namusum ve şerefim üzerine ant içerim."*

Yani bu andı içen, bildiği yabancı dil hanesine *"Türkçe"* yazamaz mı?
Geçin bir kalem, vazgeçin bu hayalden...

Ne güzel şarkıdır o:

*"Hayal içinde akıp geçti ömrü derbederim
Bakıp bakıp da o maziye, şimdi ah ederim."*
Daha çoookkk ah çekersiniz.
Hele "*Mazi kalbimizde bir yara"*  şarkısını söylemişseniz.

----------

